# Tabellenhintergrundbild zentrieren



## Maximus (27. Mai 2002)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen ob es geht und wie ?
Ich möchte gerne ein Hintergrundbild für eine Tabelle machen.
Das funzt ja auch, aber leider macht er das Ding dann einfach 
so lange nebeineinander bist die Tabelle voll ist. Kann man das nicht unterbinden und das Bild dafür zentriert ausgeben?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. Mai 2002)

Also das geht meines Wissens nur mit einem Style, den du in dem Table-Tag definierst. Da musst du aber das Bild auf die Größe der Tabelle oder die Tabelle auf die Größe des Bildes anpassen. 


```
<table border=1 style="background-image:url(lokomotive.jpg);background-repeat:no-repeat;center">
   <tr>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
      <td width="143" height="97">Das ist ein dummer Text</td>
   </tr>
</table>
```

Gruss Homer


----------



## Maximus (27. Mai 2002)

Jo, vielen Dank, 
jetzt stimmt es fast.
Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Bild auch in der vertikalen zu zentrieren, so daß es auch genau in der vertikalen Tabellenmitte ist?


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2002)

Erläuterung:
Mit background-position: können Sie festlegen, wo die linke obere Ecke der Hintergrundgrafik sein soll. Bezugspunkt ist das HTML-Element, für das die Hintergrundgrafik definiert wird. Erlaubt sind  numerische Angaben und folgende Angaben:

top = vertikal obenbündig.
center = horizontal zentriert.
middle = vertikal mittig.
bottom = vertikal untenbündig.
left = horizontal linksbündig.
right = horizontal rechtsbündig.




---------------------------------------------------------------------#
Auszug aus http://selfhtml.teamone.de


----------

